# Important Note about Goldfish!



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

It is my absolute #1 pet peeve when I see goldfish in 'goldfish bowls'. Here are basic facts that many people are absolutely amazed at hearing.

--------------------

Goldfish are a small type of koi that grow to be _12 inches (30cm)_ long or larger.

Goldfish live up to _30 years_ if properly cared for.

Most goldfish die of _growth stunts_. _20 gallons (76 liters)_ is the smallest tank size you should consider housing one in. This means 20 gallons _per goldfish_. Large ponds are even better.

Goldfish are very messy, and _strong filtration is *absolutely necessary*_! Otherwise ammonia and nitrite levels sky-rocket overnight, burning your fishes skin and insides in no time, and killing them slowly (or quickly). Filtration is also necessary to oxygenate the water. Yes, fish need air too!

Recent studies have suggested that _fish feel pain_. Brain and nerve activity has been recorded that is very similar to human and animal activity while feeling pain. Google it. 

--------------------

I don't mean to reduce anybody to tears, but remember little Goldy? That three centimeter long goldfish that lasted a month in that smelly little goldfish bowl? 
Poor water quality either burned him to death, or he suffocated. And it probably hurt... ;_;

I did my fair share of fish killing, (all drains don't lead to the ocean...), but getting educated and changing your behavior is the best way to fix what has been done.

Goldfish are more than ornaments. My own baby Courage is going to be with me for a long time yet, and he's just as dear to me as a dog or a cat. You can even train them. Youtube it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Ooh-rah! :thumbup:

Just a little pointer though, Common goldfish should really have a 6 x 2 x 2ft tank or a pond (which is even better) if they are to reach their full size without suffering from the effects of stunted growth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Koira said:


> Recent studies have proven that _fish feel pain_. Brain and nerve activity has been recorded that is the same as human and animal activity while feeling pain. Google it.


Not necessarily, recent studies have been met with a great deal of controversy. While fish may react to stimuli that _we_ normally associate with pain, it _has not_ been proven how the brain processes these stimuli into responses. It's still a rather moot point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I've got comet goldfish in a pond and some other goldfish in a 20 gallon tank with a filter a very good filter too.


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Not necessarily, recent studies have been met with a great deal of controversy. While fish may react to stimuli that _we_ normally associate with pain, it _has not_ been proven how the brain processes these stimuli into responses. It's still a rather moot point.


In my heat of ranting I did wrongly word that. Have reworded it to sound as I learned it, thanks for the pointer. 

As for the tank size, 20 gallons is certainly not ideal, but to survive a fairly average lifespan (although not flourish), it is the minimum, I would argue.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

im planning to get a fancy goldfish in a week or 2, what is the minimum tank size it can live in? is it about 50L?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Zayna said:


> im planning to get a fancy goldfish in a week or 2, what is the minimum tank size it can live in? is it about 50L?


Goldfish can grow big I would recommend a 20 or 40 gallon tank with a filter.


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Zayna said:


> im planning to get a fancy goldfish in a week or 2, what is the minimum tank size it can live in? is it about 50L?


75L is the minimum you should get, you might have to get something bigger later on. Get a strong filter. At least 4 weeks before you bring your fish home, set up the tank and just let it run for the four weeks. Invest in a book and test kit, etc. before you bring Goldy home, so you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Remember, the cycling process is a very important part of the aquarium's early days. Just leaving the filter for a few weeks won't really do much, you need to add a source of ammonia to give the fledgling bacteria colony something to feed on and multiply. Bottled household ammonia (7.5% concentration) would be ideal, and can be obtained from most drug stores and supermarkets in the cleaning aisle.

If you just leave the tank unattended for a few weeks, you'll have big problems with NTS (New Tank Syndrome) once you start adding fish, as the filter can't cope with the sudden increase in biological waste.


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

I was assuming that the books would have that, but what Chillinator said. ^^


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks guys, 75L is quite big, would a single fancy goldfish need all that room. If that be the case I may have to go for something smaller.


----------



## shellyann1971 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

I have got a 70l tank with 3 goldfish in there... 

The pet shop said it was ok.. on reading , and understanding all this , and previous threads, I am going to get a larger or second tank.. 

the oldest fish I have now is 1 year old, and the other two are around 8 months old... 

Does anyone have any recommendations for sites, or shops where I can get another fish tank and stand?
I got this one of free cycle, I was very lucky

thanks

shelle


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

check out gumtree, you normally get some bargins on there.

Its bad how pet shops will sell you a fishtank far too small just to get a sale.

I was in a fish shop a few weeks back and the guy was gonna let me take a fancy goldfish home in a bowl! I almost did cos i had the money on me and he was saying it will be fine in a bowl. Luckily i thought i had better do some research first or i reckon my fish would have been dead by now!

good luck with getting your tank :thumbup:


----------



## Lawrence22 (Apr 14, 2010)

shellyann1971 said:


> Hi
> 
> The pet shop said it was ok..


Unfortunately this is incredibly common. When buying an aquarium or fish I would usually recommend that people try and find a specialist fish shop. Avoid the ones that sell dog food, bunny rabbits, gerbils etc. You are far more likely to get decent advise from a shop that specialises, but even some of the specialist shops give dodgy advise or sell you useless products. Best to ask on a forum like this first.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I will be slightly contraversial and say for *select fancy* goldfish you can work to about 40l per fish, you still need the good filtration and to cycle the tank etc. Do you research too as some tend to get bigger than others. This is due to selective breeding not because they are a different species or have differend needs. They are also very social and do better in pairs/groups of similarly able and sized fish.

If you are really lucky you might even get them to breed. (I have but the work is imense and you will only lose money, assuming you can find someone to take them of your hands!)


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

have been chatting with OH and think we are gonna go for tropical, cant wait


----------

